# Easy way to start a EU2000 if the fuel tank or bowl is dry.



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

I installed a switch so that the fuel shutoff doesn't shut off the ignition. This way I can run until the carb is empty and help avoid the ethanol problems. Of course if you do this the genny's won't start until you pull the rope a dozen times.
If you want to start one of them back up all you have to do is place your mouth over the fuel filler and pressurize it for about 10 seconds- then they will start up on the second pull
When I was a kid we had a '52 IH pickup that we used on the farm. I remembered my dad teaching me to blow in the gas tank to make it start. That was 45+ years ago! Worked then and works now.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Good idea.

Can you post up some photos of your work in case someone else wants to do that?

Do you use a fuel stabilizer?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Funny that you mentioned blowing air into the tank - I seen it done at a place in KY during my travels. The guy had a gas generator, he took of the gas cap, put on another with a valve stem deal drilled and secured in place. He took a small tanked compressor and blew into...just like a tire. He took it off, replaced the cap, and the generator fire up. I just thought it was "strange" things we see in life - now I know others do it with success. Ron


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Generally speaking, it's not a good thing if you need to do this.

It indicates a restriction somewhere in the fuel system between the tank and the carb float.

Remember that the carburetor has a float in the bowl that shuts off the fuel flow. if you apply "enough" pressure, it can overcome the force of the float against the needle and allow additional fuel to flow into the float bowl. It's even possible, depending on the pressure, to change the float tang setting which will in turn enrich the mixture permanently by raising the float level (unless you re-adjust it manually.)

In general, fuel has such a low viscosity that it "should" easily flow from the tank and into the float bowl. Varnish/gum build up from fuel residue and moisture is the usual culprit. A very dirty fuel filter can have this same effect.

However, this process of pressurizing the fuel tank can "speed-up" the filling of the float bowl somewhat. Many aircraft that fly at high altitude have bleed air systems with use a ram air effect to pressurize the tanks to keep moisture out and ensure a constant fuel flow.

Did you know that the only think that keeps your entire tank of fuel from running into the carburetor (and down into to the engine where it can get into the crankcase, or backflow out of the carburetor) OTHER than a fuel cutoff valve, is the needle valve and float in the float bowl?


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

Predator said:


> Generally speaking, it's not a good thing if you need to do this.
> 
> It indicates a restriction somewhere in the fuel system between the tank and the carb float.
> 
> ...


I don't do it to overcome a restriction, I do it to refill the carb after I have ran it dry for storage. It's faster than Honda's method of putting fuel in the tank and waiting a minute- which only works well with cool fuel and a hot tank anyway


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

I have taken some pixs but since photobucket no longer hosts for free, I can't post them. Some sites let you upload pixs directly, this one does not.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sure they do, right below this quick post window. Just drag and drop them on the little box. But be careful to get the first one right in the box or it will simply open a new window with your picture in it and you will loose what ever you wrote.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

thehandyman1957 said:


> Sure they do, right below this quick post window. Just drag and drop them on the little box. But be careful to get the first one right in the box or it will simply open a new window with your picture in it and you will loose what ever you wrote.


Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

Doesn't work for me. If I drag to the spot where it says "drag files here". I see the pix but it's huge. Shows uploading progress bar then the pix disappears. If I drag it somewhere else as you said a large pix appears and shows something about my desktop in the URL bar


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

johndeerefarmer said:


> I don't do it to overcome a restriction, I do it to refill the carb after I have ran it dry for storage. It's faster than Honda's method of putting fuel in the tank and waiting a minute- which only works well with cool fuel and a hot tank anyway


Well, I have to agree with you there. 

Fuel does flow faster under pressure. And I leave the house faster when the old lady puts the pressure on me so I guess it's a universal cure to speed up relief.:tango_face_smile_bi


----------



## Doug Doty (Dec 27, 2017)

Read this post about the switch and was just sure I saw it for sale somewhere and sure enough I found it again on ebay, I was ordering a couple of the gas cap kits for extended run when I found it about a week ago. Do a search for "Bad Gas and Honda Eu2000I" I just found it again before posting this.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks, Doug Doty, for the mention for Bad Gas. I looked and started to order a couple of the switches, but found that Hutch Mountain had their bi fuel conversion kits on sale, and even better if you order two, $100 off, so I placed an order for a couple and a "y" adapter for my propane tank. I like the neat, "professional" looking mount for the switch and propane inlet on the generator. It keeps the regulator at the tank instead of mounting to the generator case as some other conversions, making a neater looking unit, and it will be easier to keep my little generators covered and stored. I plan on keeping the regulators and lines stored in a heavy duty tool bag next to my generators. I do like the ability to run the carburetor dry with this installation, to prevent gumming. I have a big Honda EB11000, about 12-15 years old, that has a factory fuel cut off that I always use to shut down and have never had a problem. I also have an old John Deer lawn tractor, bought in 1999 that has been a secondary, or back up unit for the last ten years, no fuel shut off and have never had a problem with it , but do prefer to keep a carburetor dry when not using.


----------

